# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Ik ga proberen stoppen met Efexor

## pruts

heej,

Zoals het onderwerp al angeeft ga ik dus proberen stoppen met het gebruik van Efexor. Ik gebruik dit al ongeveer een jaar of 2 voor depressie en angstklachten (afkomstig van borderlinesyndroom) 
Ik vind het het beste AD dat ik al gehad heb, maar de bijwerkingen worden te ernstig. Ik krijg er heel erg levendige dromen van, zo echt dat ik er kalmeringspillen moet bij nemen om het dragelijk te houden. 
Een maand geleden heb ik nogeens redelijk impulsief beslist van te stoppen en dit heb ik welgeteld 2 dagen volgehouden. Ik voelde mij een soort junkie. Niet te doen! Angst! Me slecht voelen, zweten, gejaagd, paniekaanvallen,... Ik ben toen terug begonnen met Efexor (eentje van 75 mg) en ik was vrij direct (op een dag) terug oke. Nu wil ik het opnieuw proberen en hier in dit topic een beetje de ervaring delen hoe dat gaat en hoop ik hier een beetje steun te vinden op de momenten dat het moeilijk gaat worden (en dat zal het ongetwijfeld worden!) 
Alvast bedankt!

----------


## christel1

He pruts, ik denk dat je dit toch beter onder dokterbegeleiding doet en heel kalmpjes aan, over 2 of 3 maanden gespreid zodat je lichaam langzaam kan ontwennen. Bestaat dit niet in een lichtere dosering of kan je de pillen niet breken in 4 en eerst met een vierde afbouwen, dan de helft, dan drie kwart en dan zien of je effectief kan stoppen. Dan heeft je lichaam de tijd om zich langzaam aan te passen aan de mindere doseringen en ga je ook zo geen afkickverschijnselen hebben.

----------


## Oki07

Voorzichtig aan doen hoor! Mijn afkickpoging met effexor is mislukt. Op advies van de huisarts ging ik van 150 mg naar 75 mg. Dat leek, afgezien van ontwenningsverschijnselen goed te gaan. Na vier weken adviseerde de huisarts naar 37,5 te gaan. Omdat dat op dat moment slecht uitkwam, sprak ik af nog twee weken 75 mg te nemen en daarna 37,5 mg. Na 6 weken ging het echter helemaal mis. De ene paniekaanval na de andere. Ik heb het nog een week vol gehouden op 75 mg, maar nam steeds meer alprazolam om mij enigzins ok te voelen. Toen ben ik teruggegaan naar 150 mg. Het heeft daarna nog 6 weken geduurd voor ik mij weer goed voelde. Binnenkort ga ik weer een poging doen, maar dan minder snel. Mijn idee is te beginnen met een kwart eraf en dat 6 weken volhouden en dan, als het goed gaat, weer een kwart eraf. Beter succesvol langzaam, dan te snel en mislukken. Veel susses!

----------


## pruts

Heej,

Bedankt! 

@Christel: ik ga het zeker onder toeziend oog van men psychiater doen. En het is in samenspraak. 
@Oki: die paniekaanvallen komen me erg bekend voor! 
Ik ga maandag overstappen van 1x 75mg naar 1x 37.5mg. De vroige keer kwam ik van 3x 75mg per dag naar op een week of 2.5 naar niets. De verlaging van 3x naar 1x heb ik wel redelijk goed verdragen, halve dosis ging toen ook nog redelijk. Maar niets meer, daar begon het mis te lopen. 
Ik weet alvast dat ik een vreselijke periode tegemoet ga, maar ik hoop dat het nadien toch stabiel zal blijven.

----------


## pruts

Al 2 dagen op halve dosis (37.5 mg per dag) Ik voelde het vrijwel onmiddellijk (dezelfde dag) Zweten en koude rillingen. Ellendig! Zeker als je bezoek over de vloer krijgt! Ik heb precies 'vapeurs' (dan moet de radiator volledig open en de ramen toe, dan weer ramen open en de radiator toe!) pff! En mijn humeur... Niet om van mee te genieten!! Ik ben heel lichtgeraakt, tegelijk wat angstig. Hoofdpijnen en straalmisselijk!! 
En dan zijn we nog maar aan halve dosis... Ik ga nog zwaar afzien!

----------


## Oki07

Er zijn mensen die baat hebben bij bach druppels/spray tijdens het afbouwen. Misschien het proberen waard?

----------


## pruts

Dank je Oki07 voor de tip! Is dat kalmerend of moet dat de lichamelijke bijverschijnselen tegengaan? Want ik heb al wel vrij veel chemische tranquillizers. Maar ik zou (in de iets verre toekomst) wel graag dat gebruik ook wat minderen, dus is dat zeker een optie!

Xx

----------


## sietske763

rescue spray van BACH helpt erg goed, maakt je rustiger ook als je al chemische middelen slikt

----------


## Oki07

http://www.bachrescue.nl/con_rescue_spray.asp

Het is homeopatisch en kalmeert. Zelf heb ik er niet zoveel baat bij, maar bij sommige mensen werkt het echt goed. En kwaad kan het iig niet.
Mijn katten geef ik het voordat ze naar de dierenarts gaan en zij zijn echt een stuk rustiger :Wink:

----------


## pruts

Dank je! Als het voor mij niet zou helpen kan ik het dan nog altijd bij men kat proberen! ;-) Die kan dat zeker gebruiken als we naar de dierenarts gaan (dan zou ik misschien niet telkens haar klauwen in men lijf krijgen! ;-) 

Ik las ook in een gelijkaardig topic jou 'afkickverschijnselen', Oki07. En dat stelt me wel wat gerust, want de laatste tijd zie ik heel wazig, kan ik me precies veel moeilijker concentreren en denk vertraagd. En natuurlijk dat zweten... Het stelt me gerust dat nog mensen dit hebben meegemaakt bij het afbouwen, zodat ik weet dat dat normaal is. 
De laatste dagen word ik ook heel snel boos en zijn men reacties 'feller'.

----------


## dotito

@Pruts,

Al die afkickverschijnselen die jij beschrijft dat is normaal hoor. Ik heb dat destijds ook gehad. Natuurlijk heeft de ene mens er wat meer last van dan de andere.
Je mag wel niet te snel afbouwen, want dat is niet goed.
Is nu wel zo dat dat niet blijft, na een tijd gaat die prikkelbaarheid wel over hoor.
Weet je wat ook helpt valeriaanwortel daar kan je thee van maken. Moet zeggen smaakt HEEL VIES, maar je word er rustiger van.
En anders heb je ook nog de valeriaan pillekes, dat heeft toen bij mij geholpen.
Of die spray van BACH is ook iets natuurlijk en zeer goed.

Sterkte!!

Groetjes Do

----------


## Elisabeth9

Pruts: Succes gewenst....Bach spray ( dank je Sietske) heb ik òòk gekocht...je kunt het kopen bij de Etos of kruitvat...het in in druppels of spray...fijn dat het Homeopatisch is...ik denk dat het met alle medicijnen zo is...de èèn zweert erbij en de ander helpt het minder...Sterkte met het afbouwen van dat medicijn van jou....
fijn weekend gewenst.... :Big Grin:

----------


## pruts

Ik denk dat ik die spray idd in huis ga halen! Het is het proberen waard! 
Vandaag niet zo'n fijn nieuws gehad van de psychiater. Ze vraagt zich af of het wel oké is om ermee verder te gaan (met dit afbouwen) omdat ik gezegd heb dat ik ervan afzie. 
Naturlijk wil ik doorzetten! Ik wil van die rommel vanaf!! Dan heb ik misschien een paar normale dromen ipv die levendige die ik nu heb. 
Vandaag beginnen klappertanden. Dat herken ik ook nog van de vorige keer. Ik heb me hier maar al een matje bij de verwarming gelegd, want de verwarming hoger draaien heeft geen zin (een volgend moment heb ik 't weer veel te warm!) 
Overigens,... Emotioneel! En maar huilen! Er komt precies geen einde aan! 
Maar ik ga door!!

Bedankt voor al jullie lieve steundende reacties!!!
Xx

----------


## christel1

Hé Pruts, ik ben ooit eens willen afkicken van mijn slaapmeds en dat gecombineerd met het innemen van Champix het anti-rookmiddel, ik dacht echt dat ik ging sterven, zo slecht voelde ik mij. Nachten heb ik rondgedoold op straat met mijn hond, in mijn pyama en mijn jas erover, slapen deed ik niet meer, ik was misselijk (eten en te gelijk naar de pot spurten om over te geven), niks hield ik nog binnen, zelfs geen water meer, naar de winkel gaan was onmogelijk, hield geen brood binnen, geen yoghourt, zelfs na 2 uur na inname van de champix kwam er alles nog uit, sta je daar te kotsen op straat.... 
Met de champix ben ik moeten stoppen, ik vermagerde zienderogen en slapen deed ik niet meer.... ik had ook dezelfde afkickverschijnselen, zweten, kou, zweten, kou, dromen maar dat was dan van die afkickverschijnselen.... emotioneel was ik er niet van maar ik was een zombie gewoon... 
Ik neem ook slaapmeds waar ik rare dromen van krijg maar dan denk ik, liever dromen en slapen dan niet slapen.... doe het rustig aan meid, overhaast niets, natuurlijk wil je van die rommel af maar doe het rustig aan en let op je hartritme, ik had een verschrikkelijk hoge hartslag bij het afkicken, ook niet gezond dus...

----------


## pruts

@Christel1: nam jij ook Efexor of iets anders? Moest je dan tegelijk ook stoppen met roken (omwille van de Champix)? Het klinkt in elk geval heftig! heeft dat afkicken lang geduurd bij jou? 

Vrijdagavond heb ik me 'even laten gaan' (alcohol geconsumeerd) Niet zoveel (2 pintjes), maar voor mij was dat teveel (zeker in combinatie met men tranuillizers) Maar ik heb wel een 'leuke avond' gehad, tot de volgende ochtend natuurlijk! ;-) Ik was zo emotioneel en vervelend,... pfft! Ik moest even iets anders voelen als ellende. Overigens is de moment dat ik men Efexor 37.5 mg kan nemen nog de beste moment van de dag! 
En toch ga ik voort!! Ik moet en zal van die rommel afraken!! Ik voel dat het nu al een klein beetje precies begint te stabiliseren met deze dosis?? Nog eventjes aanhouden (paar weken) en dan eens om de andere dag proberen. Het zal in elk geval niet voor binnen een paar weken zijn dat ik van Efexor af ben! 

Ik ga nu zo snel mogelijk die rescuespray halen en ik hoop dat dat zal helpen vooral in momenten van crisis.

----------


## christel1

Pruts, nee ik nam gewoon slaapmedicatie, maar ik weet niet meer welke (geen AD), maar ik wou van de pillen en de sigaretten af en blijkbaar was dit geen goed idee omdat samen te doen. Wat neem jij nog van tranquillizers ? Als je het hier niet graag zet mag je me altijd een PM sturen....

----------


## pruts

Is geen probleem hoor, ik neem der wel een aantal: Xanax retard 0.50 mg (2x p/d), Xanax 0.50 mg (van deze hoop ik af te geraken als ik Efexor eenmaal kwijt ben), Loramet 2 mg (voor een maandje) en dan mag ik nog Temesta 1 mg zo nodig hebben. 

Ik hoop uiteindelijk enkel met Xanax retard over te blijven. 

Ben jij nu van alles af?

----------


## christel1

Oei Pruts, nee hoor, ik neem nog altijd een flinke dosis slaapmeds, maar als ik die niet neem dan slaap ik gewoon niet.... en dan word ik flink lastig, chagrijnig. Mijn HA weet dat want hij/zij schrijft me die medicatie voor, soms probeer ik wel wat te minderen, soms lukt het maar na een week slaap ik dan weer niet meer of niet genoeg en moet ik weer verhogen, maar ja, ik ben ook al een ouwe doos en naar het schijnt hebben die minder slaap nodig, maar ik hou toch graag vast aan mijn 8 uur slaap wil ik normaal functioneren

----------


## pruts

Hel... aan de uitvinders van Efexor!! Jezus! Ik zie echt af! Gisteren een paniekaanval, nu weer zweten (ik spuit minstens een halve fles deo onder men armen per dag en nog zweten!) Tegelijk koud hebben (rillingen). Vandaag voel ik me echt heel misselijk! En hoofdpijnen,... ellendig gewoon! En dan zwijgen we maar weer over men humeur! Ik voel me zo agressief! Ik zou mensen letterlijk in hunne nek kunnen springen als ik me aangevallen voel! Ik loop met een gezicht tot meters op de grond en ben echt totaal niet te genieten!!! 
Ik zit nu toch al een dikke week op 37.5 mg (halve dosis) Ik hoop echt dat ik dat nu snel gewoon ga raken zodat ik verder kan afbouwen,... Want dit is echt niet leuk meer!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Pruts,

He vervelend zeg dat je zoveel last hebt van de afkickverschijnselen!  :Frown: 
Bepaalde voedingssupplementen zouden kunnen helpen in de afkickfase, ik weet er het fijne niet van, maar hier staat informatie over aanbevolen voedingssupplementen tijdens afbouwen en waarom juist die en een lid (Gabry) is succesvol gestopt met AD en heeft Omega 3 gebruikt tijdens haar afbouwfase "Wat Omega 3 betreft moet je al snel denken aan 4000 tot 6000 mg per dag. Bijv. 2-3 capsule's bij het opstaan en 2-3 capsule's rond de middag. Niet na 16.00uur, je lichaam heeft tijd nodig de Omega te verwerken vóór de nacht." zegt ze hier.
Misschien dat je haar om raad kan vragen of voedingssupplementen kan gebruiken om de afkickfase beter door te komen?
Heel erg veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## pruts

Ben eindelijk de Rescuespray gaan halen en heb em meteen gebruikt. Helpt wel een ietsje kalmer te zijn.

----------


## pruts

Veel onrust vandaag. Ik schipper op een schaal tussen angst en agressie. Meestal zit ik aan agressie. Maar weer Temesta genomen. De rust is tenminste terug een beetje in mezelf weergekeerd. Ik hoop dat ik snel stabieler zal worden!

----------


## Oki07

Vervelend hoor, die afkickverschijnselen. Hoop ook voor je dat je je gauw weer wat stabieler voelt. En wanneer dat gebeurt, zou ik even dezelfde dosis aanhouden en pas na wat weekjes weer gaan verlagen.

----------


## Agnes574

Pruts;


Ik ken dat afkickverschijnsel ... zeer lastig!
Hopelijk voel je je snel wat stabieler!!

Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## pruts

Psychiater gezien gisteren en moet zeker nog 2 weken deze dosis aanhouden. Dat lijkt me zelf ook het beste.. Zeke rnu ik gisterenavond een paniekaanval met crisis erbij kreeg. Niet gezellig! Ik had een Etumine extra nodig om kalm te worden. Gevolg: vandaag ben ik precies een spookverschijning!

----------


## pruts

Ik denk dat dit nu van die momenten zijn dat ik direct terug naar 75 mg Efexor zou overstappen. Ik kan men gedragd precies veel slechter beheersen?

----------


## Oki07

Wat bedoel je met je gedrag slechter beheersen? Toch weer last van paniekaanvallen of sombere gevoelens?

----------


## pruts

@Oki07: Ik schipper echt tussen angst en agressie. Een minste opmerking en ik zou serieus 'kunnen' uitvliegen. Ik kan het wel inhouden, maar ik voel dat het wel veel bij me teweegbrengt. Ik mijd er mensen echt voor omdat ik schrik heb verkeerde dingen te zeggen. Met men laatste paniekaanval gingen angst en agressie echt hand in hand en dat is niet goed, want dat maakt dat ik mezelf terug ga verwonden (zoals ook gebeurd is) En dat had ik allemaal niet toen ik op 75 mg stond. 
Maar ook een positiefje,... men nachten zijn beter! Ik droom nog wel raar, maar ze hebben aanzienlijk minder impact!!
Maar soms is het maar goed dat ik men psychiater niet bij de hand heb want dan had ik me al lang laten verleiden om terug te verhogen! 
En ik ben ook erg bang dat die erge paniekaanvallen gaan terugkomen en erger zullen uitmonden.

----------


## pruts

Een paar goeie dagen gehad. Ik ben nog wel geagiteerd, soms goed, dan weer superneerslachtig. Maar ik denk erover om misschien volgende week of de week erachter terug een beetje in dosis te verlagen (om de andere dag 37.5 mg ipv elke dag) 
Ik weet het niet goed,... Ik weet ook niet goed op wat voor signaal ik sta te wachten voor goedkeuring om terug te verlagen?? En ik laat die controle ook niet graag aan men psychiater over. 
Is er iemand die me advies kan geven wanneer hij of zij het gevoel had dat verder verlagen een optie was? Ik krijg liever een advies van mensen die het hebben meegemaakt als van een psychiater die medicatie enkel voorschrijft (zonder er zelf de ervaringen van gehad te hebben)

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## anMa

Hallo pruts
Allereerst wens ik je veel sterkte
Ik heb ook afkickt van ad en kalmeringsmiddelen
Daar heb ik een half jaar over gedaan en dan is het wel te doen
Natuurlijk krijg je afkickverschijnselen en bij mij zelfs tot bijna 5 jaar erna
Maar zet het door en je zult er blij om zijn 
Als je dokter erachter staat dan zeker doen
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Oki07

Ik zou vragen of het mogelijk is om de capsules via de apotheek in de helft van de dosering te krijgen. Ik ben bang dat je je door de ene dag niets en de andere dag wel erg rot gaat voelen.
Gisteren was ik heel laat wakker (ging pas om 06:00 naar bed ivm uitgaan)en nam ik mijn medicijnen pas 18:00 ipv 06:00. Ik heb me echt slecht gevoeld, maar ik had tot 18:00 niet door dat het door het vergeten vd medicijnen kwam. Daarna heb ik bijna de hele nacht wakker gelegen, want ik slaap niet goed als ik effexor 's avonds neem. Ook dat was ik ff vergeten.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Pruts: ik vindt het dapper dat je zo je best doet om af te kicken...zo te lezen is het de hel op Aarde wat ik allemaal van iedereen hoor en jòu belevenissen...als je er niet meer uitkomt vraag het dan aan iemand ie het wèl kan weten...huisarts misschien? of heb je daar geen goede band mee...wees voorzichtig want je hebt nu al wat gewonnen...te snel na een lage dosering is nooit goed, alles met mate verminderen, dan kom je er òòk...vandaag voel jij je iets beter, maar dat kan morgen weer anders zijn....juist fijn als de personen je kunnen advizeren als ze het zelf gebruikt hebben, maar "JIJ" VOELT JE EIGEN LICHAAM HET BESTE...wees er zuinig op...en heel veel sterkte tot slot!!!
Warme hartelijke groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## pruts

Dank je iedereen!

Ik mag nog niet verderafbouwen (psychiater is ziek dus moet ik zeker wachten tot ze terug is) Dat vind ik wel een beetje lastig. 't ja als ik toch moet afbouwen en ik voel er me NU klaar voor... Waarom dan nog een dag of drie uitstellen? Het maakt me alleen maar nerveus. Zondag heb ik men ochtendmedicatie (waaronder Efexor en Xanax retard) maar laat genomen (na 16u ofzo) Ik voelde me echt heel de dga oké, tot zelfs licht euforisch. Dan bedacht ik me dat het toch beter zou zijn ze toch alsnog te nemen (omdat ik niet weer zulke 'cold turkey' wilde doen als na de eerste afbouw) 
Geloof het of niet,.... een halfuur nadien, geen spoor vrolijkheid meer, lethargisch, ik kreeg mezelf niet meer van men bed gesleept, misselijk, geagiteerd,... Ik dacht dat ik van anti-depressiva vrolijk werd?? Dat heeft mij nu zo'n beetje over d ebrug geholpen van te zeggen verder af te bouwen...

----------


## pruts

He he, Ik heb men psychiater heel eventjes teruggezien en ik heb de stap gezet om Efexor weer te minderen! Ik neem het nu om de andere dag (37.5mg) En de afkickverschijnselen zijn al een pak beter als een paar weken terug! Lichamelijk voel ik het soms nog wel goed. Koud hebben (maar echt vanbinnen koud, nie top te warmen aan een verwarming dus!) Dan weer veel te warm! Humeurig ben ik ook wel meer! Ik klaag meer! ;-) En voel me af en toe zo 'depri' maar raar genoeg is dat op de dagen dat ik Efexor wel neem veel erger als op de dagen dat ik het niet moet nemen! Dat vind ik echt wel positief!!
Er komt precies een einde aan de tunnel en aan dit verhaal. Binnen 3 weken zie ik men psychiater terug en als het zo goed blijft gaan dan ga ik de stap zetten om definitief te stoppen met Efexor!

----------


## Oki07

Dat gaat goed dus. Fijn! Voorzichtig met de laatste stap hoor. Ik hoor veel mensen dat de stap van om de dag naar niets erg tegen valt. Er zijn mensen die de capsules open maken en daar de helft van nemen; misschien een idee? Ik hoor graag hoe het je verder af gaat, want een "succesverhaal" geeft weer moed.

----------


## pruts

Dank je Oki07! Ik denk wel dat ik het ergste gehad heb. Hart vasthouden natuurlijk! ;-) 
Van 75mg naar halve dosis was de hel! Maar nu naar om de twee dagen die 37,5mg maakt de zaak precies niet echt erger, integendeel! het is nu de tweede dag dat ik eens geen Efexor neem en vandaag was weer iets beter als gisteren toen ik 't wel nam. Natuurlijk voel ik me wel terug 'depri', niet meer zo diep als toen ik 't begon te nemen. Maar ik heb niet de indruk dat die 37.5mg nog echt 'therapeutisch' werken. Ik denk dat dat alleen in de handel is om geleidelijker af te kicken van dat middel. Ik denk (of verwacht dat men lijf nu toch al wat aangepast is aan het niet meer krijgen van Efexor?

Blij hier een hopelijk binnenkort positief verhaal te kunnen afsuiten!! 
And thanks a lot aan iedereen die hier z'n steentje aan heeft bijgedragen en me hier met raad en daad heeft bijgestaan!!

Xx

----------


## ewoutvm

Bij mij was het laatste restje altijd erg vervelend. Neem daar 14 dagen de tijd voor is het advies. Hopelijk ben je er daarna vanaf. Tenminste zo ging het bij mij: tot 37,5 mg weinig problemen, daarna full scale afkickellende. 14 dagen de hel. 

Overigens raakte ik na een maand of drie stoppen weer ernstig depressief en slik ik nu weer 75 mg Efexor, gecombineerd met 15 mg Remeron (deze middelen versterken elkaars werking, terwijl de bijwerkingen bij gebruik bijzonder meevallen). De afkick van de Efexor is bij mij echter erg heftig, dus als ik er eens één vergeet...dagje uit de running. Toch denk ik dat ik dit spul de rest van mijn leven moet gebruiken, tenzij er een betere oplossing uitgedacht wordt. Ik kan met die gedachte best leven. Er is nu eenmaal een (kleine) restgroep die blijvend afhankelijk is van AD. Suikerzieken moeten ook levenslang insuline spuiten. Gewoon pech.

Waarschuwing: wantrouw gebruikersgroepen net zo erg als psychiaters. Geen mens is gelijk en wat voor de één werkt is de hel voor de ander. 

In het dagelijks leven ben ik psychiatrisch hulpverlener en zie ik veel mensen met vaak ernstige klachten. Pillen helpen soms een stukje, maar het meeste moet je zelf doen. Het belangrijkste is dat je jezelf leert kennen en dat je als het ware een draaiboek hebt liggen als het moeilijker wordt.

----------


## pruts

Dank je! 
Ik ben nu een dag of 10 gestopt met Efexor en ik heb denk ik geen afkickverschijnselen meer (men psychiater is daar nog niet van op de hoogte, maar dat doe ik zo spoedig mogelijk, normaal volgende week) 
Wat ik nu wilde vragen komt precies gedeeltelijk al terug in jou reactie. Ik word de laatste week (weken) erg geconfronteerd met suicidale gedachten. Ik kan precies niet meer helder denken? En ik begrijp niet goed waar het zo plotseling vandaan komt? 
Zou het met het niet meer nemen van Efexor te maken kunnen hebben? Goh, ik hoop echt dat dat niet betekent dat ik opnieuw moet beginnen! Ik was juist zo fier dat ik ervan af was! 
Volgende week bespreek ik dit met men psychiater.

----------


## anMa

Hallo pruts
Misschien toch wel beter dat je dit zo snel mogelijk in overleg met je arts gaat doen
Want afkickverschijnselen komen echt wel
Ook moet je nooit in 1x stoppen met deze medicatie altijd afbouwen hoor
Veel sterkte
AnMa

----------


## pruts

Overleg gehad met men psychiater en resultaat... terug AD! Nu Sipralexa. Ik kan overstappen naar een ander topic over de ervaringen van Sipralexa  :Frown:

----------


## Oki07

Hè, wat balen voor je dat het zonder ad toch niet goed gaat. Ik hoop dat je weinig last hebt van de bijwerkingen van Sipralexa.

----------


## pruts

Oke, nu gaat iedereen me hier als compleet geschift bekijken! Ik heb aan men psychiater gevraagd om terug te starten met Efexor 75mg en ze heeft toegestemd. Van 't weekend ga ik de Sipralexa afbouwen, maandag stopdagje en dinsdag start ik terug met Efexor eenmaal daags. Klinkt idioot, maar Efexor helpt en dat is iets dat ik kan gebruiken (zeker na de laatste weken)
Ik hoop dat iemand het een beetje begrijpt...

----------


## Oki07

Ja hoor. Ik heb geprobeerd te stoppen, maar te snel. Ik voelde me zoooo slecht dat ik nu weer aan de effexor zit. Ik ga het later wel weer eens proberen, maar zo slecht als toen, wil ik me niet voelen.

Was de sipralexa geen succes?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey pruts,
Jammer dat deze poging niet gelukt is  :Frown: 
Kan gebeuren hoor, beter dat je je goed voelt met AD dan dat je je zo slecht voelt zonder, en daarbij je kan als je je weer goed voelt altijd nog een nieuwe poging ondernemen om af te bouwen/te stoppen, langzaam afbouwen schijnt het beste te zijn.
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Hey Oki,
Jammer dat je te snel wilde, is een leer ervaring die je mee kan nemen in een volgende stoppoging  :Wink:  Gaat erom dat jij je goed voelt! Sterkte!

----------


## pruts

Hoi,

Nee Sipralexa is niet echt iets voor denk ik. Alle respect voor mensen die erbij zweren, maar bij mij heeft het onvoldoende effect. Men zwarte gedachten gingen wel vrij snel beter, maar overigens niets. En zo verdergaan, nee dank je! Ik zit vandaag in de overgangsfase, geen AD. Morgen krijg ik terug Efexor 75mg. Ik kijk er naar uit! Ik hoop echt dat 'de wereld er morgen weer een stuk minder grauw zal uitzien als vandaag'! Soms vraag ik me af wat nu feitelijk mijn juiste blik is op de wereld, die zonder of die met AD? 

@Oki: Bedankt voor je begrip en uiteraard wens ik je ook veel succes bij een eventuele volgende stoppoging! 
@Luus: Ook bedankt voor je begrip!

Xx

----------


## Oki07

Bij mij duurde het wel even voor ik mij weer beter voelde toen ik van 75 mg terug naar 150 mg ging. Na iets van twee weken ging het echt stukke beter. Ik zeg je dit, zodat je niet meteen in de put zit als je je niet na een dagje beter voelt. Je lichaam moet er toch weer even aan wennen. Maar wie weet gaat het bij jou sneller. Dat hoop ik voor je!

----------


## anMa

Hallo pruts
Stoppen gaat alleen dan lukken als je het erg langzaam doet
Met de nadruk op ERG langzaam
De uitsluipmethode heet dat
In jou geval zou ik denken doe er een jaar over
Maar in ieder geval dapper dat je het hebt geprobeerd
Sterkte als je het nog eens wilt proberen
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Oki07

Kun je wat meer vertellen over de "uitsluipmethode"? Een jaar is wel heel lang toch?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Oki07,
Hier zegt anma het volgende over uitsluipmethode:



> Hallo
> Mijn ervaring is als volgt:
> na 15 jaar gebruik van prozac en tranxene(clorazepatum=t zelfde)
> ben ik ermee gestopt
> Alleen ik heb er een half jaar voor uitgetrokken
> De uitsluipmethode:afbouwen met halveringen periodes van 2 weken ertussen
> Eerst een maand de helft
> Dan na een maand 1/4 van de dosering
> Dan twee weken 1/8 van de dosering
> ...


Hier zegt Gabry het volgende over langzame afbouwmethode:



> Hoi Antonie,
> Het allerbeste en meest logische advies is, langzaam langzamer langzaamst.
> Ik zelf benn seroxat (paroxitine) af aan het bouwen, ik gebruik het nu 10 jaar en dit is mijn 6e poging. Geef je hersenen de gelegenheid te wennen aan minder medicatie, dat doe je het best door 5% in 14 dagen af te bouwen. D.w.z. in mijn geval 1mg. per 14 dagen. Dus 14 dagen 15 mg. per dag, dan 14 dagen 14 mg. per dag enz. tot nul!
> In veel gevallen wordt geadviseerd om de dag een halve enz. dat gaat vaak veel te snel en geeft je hersenen en je lichaam niet de kans te wennen, serotonine zit namelijk niet alleen in je hersenen, maar in je hele lichaam, dat veroorzaakt voor een groot deel de afkickverschijnselen.
> Ik herken je verhaal heel goed, dat je door de heftige afkickverschiijnselen maar weer begint, omdat je anders niet kunt functioneren, triest maar waar.
> Ik heb nu met succes 9 mg. afgebouwd zonder noemenswaardige afkick.
> Hoe? via www.dewegterug.nl 
> Ook ik dacht dat ik veroordeeld zou zijn voor het leven door de medicatie, en ik weet nu zeker dat het afbouwen me gaat lukken!
> Succes, groetjes Gabry.


Langzaam afbouwen is het beste, maar kan alsnog op verschillende manieren zoals je hierboven leest. Hangt ook af van hoelang je AD hebt gehad en welke AD je hebt, niet elke AD is per mg te verminderen...
Hopelijk kan je iets met de ervaringen van Anma en Gabry  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## anMa

Hallo
Ja misschien kun je op het internet gaan kijken bij 
Het Leids slaapprotocol
Destijds 6 jaar geleden heb ik het ook zo gevonden bij de site van het 
Leids Universitair Centrum

Maar nu staat het ook op andere sites
Bv. www.rodehaan.nl/page4/files/benzodiazepinen.pdf

Ja een jaar is misschien overdreven maar mijn dosering was minder en ik heb er toch nog een half jaar over gedaan dus vandaar dat ik dat zo had gezegd
Het punt is dat je telkens moet halveren en dan een week of 2 / of 3 met de nieuwe dosering moet doorgaan voordat je weer mindert.
Dus heel geleidelijk aan doen vooral niet overhaasten
Maar makkelijk is het dan nog niet en vooral een schema opstellen met je arts samen in overleg en dan heb je ook de steun van de arts als je het moeilijk hebt
Zelf heb ik het alleen met de toestemming van mijn arts gedaan en daarna dus helemaal zelfstandig 
Veel steun kreeg ik van de lotgenoten op het forum van
www.benzo.org.uk ...forum heet benzo island
Dit is nu 6 jaar geleden ik ben door een moeilijke tijd gegaan maar nu heel blij dat ik het deed.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Ps.
Het protocol zegt iedere week minderen maar ik heb er in het begin 3 x een maand tussen gedaan ipv een week en pas op het laatst om de 2 weken en dan om de week met de laatste 2 doseringen
AnMa
Je kunt zelf aanpassen als je langere tijd op een dosering doorgaat maar overleg t met de arts en zeg vooral dat je er lang de tijd voor wilt nemen.

----------


## pruts

Bedankt iedereen!

Ik ben nu al even terug bezig met Efexor 75mg en 't heeft idd een dag of drie toch wel geduurd voor ik me weer iets beter voelde. Ik heb nog geen 'wauw' gevoel, maar het bevalt me beter als Sipralexa. 

Wat word gezegd over benzo's en de afbouw daarvan en het verslavend effect. Ik neem ook Xanax retard 0.50mg 2x per dag en zie me dat ook niet snel afbouwen. Zou daar ook zwaar van afzien, maar dat zie ik niet als 'levensgevaarlijk' zoals de afbouw van Efexor wel voor me was. Het lijkt nu pas door me heen te dringen hoe gevaarlijk die weken wel niet waren voor me toen ik volledig gestopt was. 

Xx

----------


## Oki07

Hé Pruts, hoe is het met je nu?

----------


## pruts

Hey,

Dank je Oki07! Het gaat ondertussen wel weer wat beter (mede dankzij de Efexor denk ik) neem nog altijd 75 mg en dat is oke. Ik hoef niet meer, maar ook niet minder. Ik had me nooit op voorhand kunnen bedenken hoe 'gevaarlijk' het stoppen van AD wel niet kon zijn en hoe beroerd ik me daaronder zou kunnen voelen. Het is een ervaring die ik rijker ben, maar eerlijk ik zie mezelf nooit meer stoppen! 

Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey pruts,
Fijn dat het weer wat beter gaat!
Je moet doen waar jij je goed bij voelt  :Smile: 
Liefs!

----------


## pruts

Dank je Luus! Ik ben net weer verhoogd naar 2x 75mg Efexor. De drang om te gaan verwonden werd te groot en ik voelde me ook bijzonder slecht. Een verhoging van Efexor geeft me een soort gelijkaardig gevoel als mezelf te verwonden dus de drang is stevig verminderd en ik hoop ook dan men Temesta gebruik weer wat te kunnen verminderen.

----------


## pruts

Al blijft het wel raar om mij goed te voelen en toch suicidale gevoelens te blijven koesteren...

----------


## dotito

@Pruts,

Sterkte..... hopelijk voel je je snel weer beter!

----------


## Oki07

Wat vervelend, die gevoelens. Voordat je begon met afbouwen van efexor; hoeveel mg slikte je toen?

----------


## pruts

Ik heb verschillende dosissen gehad. 75mg van eenmaals tot driemaals. Ik ben van 3x 75mg snel kunnen afbouwen naar eenmaal 75 mg (en dat was oke) maar dan verder halveren 37.5mg werd al problematisch en helemaal stoppen was helemaal een fiasco!
Nu was ik even goed met terug 75 mg, maar nu wil ik toch voor even 2x per dag 75mg. Van zodra het weer een beetje beter gaat wil ik wel terug afzwakken naar eenmalig 75mg (maar verder minderen hoeft voor mij niet meer, ik heb men lesje wel gehad voorlopig!) Ik word wel weer sterk misselijk.

----------


## Oki07

Hopelijk is die misselijkheid tijdelijk? Ik had er tijdens het opbouwen last van. Ik at echt heel weinig. Had nog even goede hoop dat ik als bijwerking gewichtsverlies zou hebben, maar nee hoor;-) 5 dagen later was misselijkheid over en had ik gewoon weer trek.
Ik slik 150 mg. Jij dus ook, maar dan verdeeld over twee keer. Is dat voor jou beter dan in 1 x? Gelijkmatiger misschien?

----------


## pruts

@Oki07: Ik herken die misselijkheid wel, heb in't verleden nog meer genomen. Het is wel lastig want ik wel vanalles in men mond proppen, maar ik heb helemaal geen hongergevoel! Dus afvallen,... Ik vrees ervoor! ;-) 
Ja, verdeeld is voor mij beter, anders valt dat echt als een steen in men maag! 's Morgens eentje en 's middags de 2e.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Pruts,
Fijn dat je 2x75 mag ivp in 1x zoveel... hopelijk gaat de misselijkheid snel weg!

@ Oki,
Heb jij altijd dosis in 1x genomen?

----------


## Oki07

@ Luuss, ik weet niet beter dan 1 x per dag. Ik neem hem 's ochtends, want als ik het 's avonds neem, slaap ik heel slecht.

----------


## pruts

Ja, 's ochtends en ten laatste 's middags idd anders slecht slapen. Ik denk dat Efexor ook een beetje oppeppend werkt? Ik krijg er ook vaak rare dromen van dus neem ik dat liefst zo ver mogelijk verwijderd van men inslapen in. 

@Oki07 en Luuss: Hebben jullie ook het gevoel dat Efexor veel beter helpt dan andere AD? Of hebben jullie nooit iets anders gekregen?

----------


## Oki07

Mij helpt effexor goed. Ik heb vroeger Zoloft gehad en dat hielp toen ook goed. Toen ik er echter opnieuw mee wilde beginnen, waren de bijwerkingen te veel om mee om te kunnen gaan. Ik heb alleen wel het idee dat het afbouwen van effexor moeilijk is. Met Zoloft ging het vrij makkelijk, maar mijn stoppoging met effexor is mislukt en ik zie er nu ook erg tegenop om het opnieuw te proberen.

Ik heb trouwens elke nacht van die heftige dromen; soms nachtmerries, maar ze voelen atijd levensecht en ik wordt er soms echt moe van wakker. Dat ik het ook niet zomaar vergeten ben, maar het echt weg moet trekken, zeg maar.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Oki,
Als je het 's avonds inneemt droom je nog heftiger dan je nu al doet? 
Jammer dat bij 2e poging zoloft de bijwerkingen te heftig waren en dat het nu zo moeilijk is te stoppen... langzaam afbouwen zoals gabry elders beschrijft misschien een idee voor de toekomst?

@ Pruts,
Ja abnormale dromen zijn een bijwerking, maar lijkt me toch lastig steeds op de tijd te moeten letten...
Ikzelf heb een tijd bij een maatschappelijk werker gelopen en dat goed afgerond en later wou mijn huisarts mij AD voorschrijven maar dat zag ik niet zitten door alle verhalen die ik las/lees en die ik meemaak(te)...

----------


## Oki07

@ Luus. Ik ga zeker in de toekomst nog eens langzaam afbouwen. Niet nu in de zomer, want ik wil een leuke ongecompliceerde zomer. Waarschijnlijk van het najaar en dan met véél kleinere stappen. Volgens meerdere mensen moet de apotheek ook zelf capsules kunnen maken met een andere dosis, dus dan ga ik daarnaar informeren. In ieder geval ga ik niet meer van 150 mg naar 75 mg. Dat was echt verschrikkelijk, tenminste na 5 weken. 
Wat betreft die dromen; ik droom gewoon elke nacht en héél levensecht. Vannacht werd ik weer doodsbang wakker, denkend dat ik vanalles hoor in huis. Snel mijn oordoppen uit gedaan en (met mijn bezwete lichjaam) tegen mijn vriend aan gaan liggen. Soms is snurken een geruststellend geluid  :Wink: 
Als ik 's avonds ad neem, slaap ik gewoon niet of nauwelijks. Dus dat doe ik echt niet meer. Volgens mij ben ik het gisterenochtend vergeten, maar dan ga ik het dus niet meer 's avonds innemen, want dan ben ik de volgende dag gebroken op mijn werk.

----------


## pruts

@Oki7: wat je verteld van die dromen is echt superherkenbaar! Van die levendige dromen waar je soms echt niet goed van bent en je afvraagt of het nu allemaal echt is gebeurd of niet? Ja, ik kan der soms echt een dag niet goed van zijn. gelukkig is het niet elke nacht. 
Die splitsing van 2x 75mg is wel vervelend omdat ik die van 's middags vaak vergeet te nemen. Maar dan heb ik geen rare verschijnselen, tegenover als ik van 75mg probeer af te bouwen,... Gadsie nee! Dat was hel! Ik bouw ook niet snel meer af!

----------


## Oki07

Kun je niet een alarm zetten op je mobiel, zodat je het 's middags niet vergeet?

Vannacht had ik met een ander gezoend in mijn droom en ik voelde me toch schuldig toen ik wakker werd. Ik was helemaal de weg kwijt. Godzijdank dat ik tijdens het douchen ging beseffen dat het maar een droom was.

----------


## pruts

oei, dat kan je weleens in probs brengen! ;-) Ik zou je partner misschien toch maar op de hoogte brengen van deze bijzondere bijwerking! Wie weet wat vertel je nog allemaal?? ;-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oki07 en Pruts : Sterkte lady's met jullie medicatie....het is verschrikkelijk als je zo "echt" droomt dat het waar is. :Embarrassment: ...dat doen de medicijnen...ik hoop dat het goed komt met jullie en jullie medicijnen...zolang het nodig is voorlopig maar weer blijven slikken....pas goed op jullie zelf....

Dag Luuss: fijne zondag gewenst.....hopenlijk kom je dit weekend een beetje bij van alle drukte....

Liefs Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## pruts

Bah, nu kreeg ik Zopiclone (generiek van Immovane) en Staurodorm bij voor slaapproblemen en nu geraakte ik vannacht precies niet uit die realtydromen. dat gaf me echt een vies gevoel! Ik weet nogsteeds niet of ik vannacht nu echt om drie uur wakker ben geworden of ik dat gedroomd heb. Het geeft een vies gevoel van niet te weten wat je gedaan hebt die nacht. Een soort black-out. 

Zijn er mensen die Efexor ook combineren met slaapmedicatie?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Prust en Oki,
Ja lijkt me vervelend om dingen te dromen die zo levensecht zijn...
En idd partner op de hoogte brengen is een goed idee  :Wink:

----------


## pruts

Heb die Zopiclone en Staurodorm nog maar eens laten veranderen. Ben uiteindelijk gezwicht en heb toegegeven voor Xanax retard enkel 's avonds te verhogen naar 1mg en 's ochtends dan nog 0.50mg en dan Loramet 2mg. 
Als ik nu nog van die Loramet kan afraken en terug een natuurlijke slaap kan krijgen, dan zal ik toch even blij zijn. En van die Temesta moet ik leren af te blijven (dat mag ik zo nodig hebben) De eerste andere psychiater die ik tegenkom die stopt dat toch. Dan kan ik beter zelf zien dat ik 't niet meer nodig heb.

----------


## pruts

Hey,

Ik kom een beetje nieuw leven blazen in dit topic! ;-) Ik ga nogeens proberen Efexor af te bouwen! Dat wil zeggen, ben al bezig! Maar nu ga ik niet meer zo dom zijn om niets meer in de plaats te nemen. Nee, ik wil Efexor graag inwisselen voor Serlain (Zoloft in Nederland) 
Ik zit nu op 37.5 mg Efexor en 25 mg Serlain.

Iemand ervaringen met Serlain?

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb jaren geleden een jaar Zoloft geslikt. Met op- en afbouwen erbij. Voor mij werkte dat toen goed. Ik werd er heel vlak van na 3/4 jaar en ben toen gaan afbouwen. Vervolgens ben ik dus 2 jaar geleden met efexor begonnen.

Wat is de winst van stoppen met efexor als je weer een andere ad gaat slikken? Dat is geen aanval hoor, maar ik begrijp het niet. Dan moet je daar toch ook weer vanaf zien te komen. Of wil je echt vd efexor af, maar wil een ad blijven slikken?

----------


## pruts

Hey Oki07, ik versta het wel hoor! ;-) En nee ik wil nu toch zeke rniet van AD af. Maar het verslavend karakter van de Efexor wil ik kwijt en de bijwerkingen zoals het abnormaal dromen waar ik veel hinder van had bij efexor dat wilde ik kwijt. Vandaar de overschakeling. Nu neem ik volledige Serlain 50mg en neem ik sinds vandaag geen Efexor meer. Uit ervaring weet ik dat ik nog niet te vroeg mag juichen (meestal merk ik dat pas na een dag of twee) 
Ik voel mij wel anders nu met Serlain, als met Efexor. Men nachten zijn rustiger, en ja, misschien is afgevlakter ook wel een voorlopig goede benaming voor hoe ik me nu voel. 'Laat de wereld maar doen' Enkel als het me persoonlijk aanbelangd kan het me nog in de Temesta drijven.
Ik zie me wel de rest van men leven een AD nemen, alleen wil ik er een met zo min mogelijk bijwerkingen uiteraad en met het beste resultaat. Als ik niet met Efexor kan stoppen zal het mij ook nooit lukken om mijn benzo's af te bouwen (dat was de voornaamste drijfsfeer om te veranderen)

----------


## Oki07

Ik begrijp je. Ik kan me voorstellen dat je zo min mogelijk bijwerkingen van een ad wil hebben. Ik hoop dat alleen serlain slikken voor een goed gevoel en minder/geen bijwerkingen zal zorgen. Benzo's afbouwen schijnt heel moeilijk te zijn en het lijkt me ondoenlijk bij een ad, die je veel bijwerkingen geeft.
Mijn moeder slikt dagelijk alprazolam (nu begonnen met een ad in de hoop met minder alprazolam te kunnen) en heeft dit in het verleden succesvol af kunnen bouwen doro het met héle kleine stapjes te doen met gebruik van een pillensnijder. Maar niet alles tegelijk willen hè. Kijk maar eerst of de overstap van ad goed verloopt.
Overigens slik ik heel af en toe ook alprazolam; als ik heel erg moe ben, wil ik nog wel eens angstig en onrustig worden. Zolang het maximaal 1 keer per week is, zie ik dat niet als een probleem.

----------


## pruts

@Oki07: Ik herken me zo in wat je schrijft! In de eerste plaats heb ik het met benzo's ook over Alprazolam (Xanax) Ik heb al kunnen halveren naar 0.25mg (da's toch de laagste dosis) En ik denk (hart vasthouden) dat ik ondertussen wel zonder kan? In retard-versie neem ik nog wel dagelijks 2x 0.50mg Alprazolam (dat zie ik me niet snel afbouwen) En Temesta mag ik nog in alle dosages 'indien nodig' hebben (maar dat heb ik onder controle) En ja, dan nog die Loramet he. Die zou ik nog graag kwijt willen. Maar inderdaad zoals je zegt, stapje, voor stapje!

Voorlopig lijkt Serlain wel te werken, zonder veel bijwerkingen. Vaak nog erg misselijk en soms hoofdpijn (maar ben ook gerelateerd aan spanningshoofdpijn en migraine) Ik voel niet meer de 'lichte euforie' van Efexor en dat mis ik wel een beetje. Maar Serlain werkt wel (ik herinner me nog heel goed de periode zonder AD!) Het is zo afvlakkend, maar soms kan ik wel serieus krikkel worden!

----------


## sietske763

zou je temesta niet kunnen inruilen voor valium(diazepam)
temesta is de ergste pam om van af te komen, de meest verslavende dus.
diazepam geeft ook rust en als je eraan toe bent kun je deze makkelijke afbouwen

----------


## pruts

@Sietske: ik heb ooit eens zo'n vis opgegooid naar men psychiater, maar ik denk dat ze dat niet ziet zitten. En eigenlijk heb ik geen probleem om te stoppen met Temesta. De momenten dat ik naar Temesta grijp zouden evengoed kunnen zijn om Alprazolam of Valium te nemen. 
Toch, dank je! Ik houd het in men achterhoofd als het toch problematisch moest worden ;-)

----------


## esthefexor

hallo, ik heb 5 jaar efexor 75mg geslikt ben nu bijna 2 maanden zonder maar, ik voel me niet goed heb last van stress aanvallen , soms weer eens een angst aanval laatst op mijn werk niemand had het door maar ik moest weten of mijn kinderen veilig waren. Ik rook weer wat niet goed is in combinatie met mijn diabetisen ik geniet niet van de dingen om me heen, iemand ook die ervaringen, zal dit nog verbeteren?

----------


## pruts

Knap dat je al zolang zonder bent! Ben je overgeschakeld op een ander AD of finaal gestopt? Misschien helpt het om een ander uit te proberen? Ik herken de symptomen wel van het wegvallen van efexor, geen afkick meer, maar gewoon ook geen werking meer. efexor helpt ook tegen de sociale angst.

----------

